# Re Transmission of the Text Paper



## ThomasCartwright (Aug 11, 2009)

Some time ago I put online a paper I had completed on the historic position on Bible Preservation.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/historic-reformed-position-preservation-48332/

I now wish to add to this with another on the Transmission of the Text - dealing with I. Presuppositions and II. Text Transmission. 

I hope it is a fruitful read for at least some.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Ferguson,

Sadly, some folks do not argue along with the Church (The Reformers), but along with enemies of the Church.

*"I followed ancient and approved manuscripts" -John Calvin Commentary on 1 Corinthians 7:26, p.253.*


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 12, 2009)

Gil,

Read the sticky on this section of the board.

You may disagree with the CT. (I have MT leanings myself.) However, saying one "agrees with the enemies of the church" is awful close to going against board policy, don't you think?

The KJV is the word of God. So is the ESV.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 12, 2009)

No.

Read what I said carefully.

I said some folks argue "along" with enemies of the Church, instead of with the Reformers.

Don't you think? Is this not true?

The link you provided is Rev. Keister opinion.


----------



## TimV (Aug 12, 2009)

Gill, Ferguson says both the CT and MT are corruptions. I don't want to post too much, since his thread got deleted and this one will probably follow.

If someone were to put out a new edition of the TR (there have been over 100, many of which disagree with each other which makes all except hypothetically one corruptions) and they were to change Rev. 22:19 to conform to 98% of Byzantine readings Ferguson would call that new edition "corrupt". If the new edition of the TR would bring Rev. 16:5 into conformity to *every single one* of the Byzantine texts we have, he would call it corrupt. Good luck with finding any any Reformed scholars attached to accredited institutes of higher learning to agree with you and him.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 13, 2009)

TimV,

I m not Dr. Ferguson. You can send him a private message or wait for him to post. 

Regarding Rev. 16:5 what do you want the TR or KJV to say?

Thanks Brother!


----------

